# Gun in the home and child safety...



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

Does anyone else have issues or solutions with keeping a loaded gun within reach in the home, vs. child safety? 

As my children get older they are getting more curious and exploring areas of our home. I keep a loaded .40 in my nightstand next to my bed for easy access. I do not keep a round in the chamber...only in the clip, which has to be cocked to load a round into the gun. I have been thinking about how to balance child safety vs. convinence. Does anyone have any solutions/advice on this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't keep anything loaded or even unlocked because my boys are just too curious and lack resistance to temptation. We have a general rule that they are not allowed in our room unless invited, and we lock the door (albiet easily defeatable) when we have a babysitter. I don't even want them to be able to look at my weapons without my supervision. 

Don't rely on that slide spring for anything. I have no doubt that oldest son could have figured it out and racked a slide at 4 years old. He has incredibly strong hands.

They are not without their own issues, but the biometric gun boxes may be an option for you. 

You could also consider carrying your weapon during the day, so it is under your control at all times.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kids are naturally curious.Get them used to the gun early,and they'll decide on their own that it's no big deal.Curiosity wanes when it's satisfied with familiarity.That being said,I don't have a loaded gun where kids could get to it,curiosity or not.And I don't have kids in the house except when grandkids visit.So I'm no help..


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

oth47 said:


> Kids are naturally curious.Get them used to the gun early,and they'll decide on their own that it's no big deal.Curiosity wanes when it's satisfied with familiarity.That being said,I don't have a loaded gun where kids could get to it,curiosity or not.And I don't have kids in the house except when grandkids visit.So I'm no help..


My oldest son has been obsessed with guns for years despite often being present when target shooting, still waiting on the waning...


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Training and more training. Let them see and handle weapons and they become no different than any other tool.

Show them what the weapon can do and teach them there is no undoing the damage. Its not like in video games.

Get a dummy weapon or remove the firing pin from one of yours and leave it out where they can find it. If they don't "Stop, leave, tell" then they get more training.

Me and mine grew up in houses where there were ALWAYS loaded weapons readily accessible and no one was ever injured by one.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Get and use a biometric gun safe. You place YOUR hand on the safe, and it opens.. Nice and fast..


----------



## WoodTick (Oct 16, 2012)

Guns are locked up durung the day unless my wife or I are carrying around the property(not all that often). We often keep a loaded pistol on my side of the bed at night when we both are there and on her side when I am gone for work. It is locked up in the morning.

I never doubted that my kids would leave the guns alone, because they did, it was their friends I couldn't, and wouldn't, trust not to mess with them.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we teach the NO TABOO method 

no taboo is tell the children , any time they want to see it , just ask , and you make a special point of going to the gun together , checking it that it is empty in a safe direction and then handing it over to them have them check it is empty , and keep it in a safe direction. 

after time and patience there is nothing all that interesting about the gun at home 


however , we also don't allow friends in the house , have fun playing outside , but no friends in the house I understand this doesn't work for everyone but it does for us at this time 

ultimately it is your trust of your children that must decide , because it is technically breaking the law in many states.

another method , an even safer one is to carry the gun on you all the time in a proper holster , it is at it's most ready this way and constantly under supervision 


it is a good idea to keep the rest locked up , and any time you won't be around 


growing up my dads gun a 12ga pump lived in the hall closet , and the ammo in his underwear drawer , i knew to leave it alone , my next door neighbors dad collected guns and they had an office full in gun cases and corners propped against every wall in that room we got into a lot of stuff but never messed with the guns , the beating that would come down then the grounding , then maybe more punishment of some type , we just didn't go there.

not all kids are that way and times must have changed some 

having to do an action that would be difficult to impossible for a small child is a decent compromise , when they are very young , but training training training is needed as they get older.

break the curiosity by showing it to them any time they ask , keep all guns locked when your not around ,carry as much as possible even around the house it is just so much more accessible and supervised , and when not in direct supervision leave the chamber empty or lock it up

the next question is , Is your wife proficient in the use of the gun yet?


----------



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

My wife want me to get her one....I'm thinking mabey a compact 9mm in pink.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the ruger LC9 fits many smaller hands, my 9 year old likes to shoot mine , my wife went the opposite direction and likes a full size , it takes up the recoil better , but she does have long fingers for a lady so a full size works for her.

the smaller the gun the harder they recoil 

you can't pick for them , just help them find what fits in their hand and they like to shoot


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

While Iâm a firm believer in teaching children gun safety, I also remember what I was like when I was a boy, so IF itâs not physically on me, itâs locked up. I use 3 V-line gun vaults for my HD weapons which are kept in Condition 1 (Loaded mag, loaded chamber). These have mechanical simplex locks and take a couple seconds to open. Itâs literally faster than attempting to hide the gun and retrieving it, not that I believe you can hide anything long from a curious child or a determined thief.

One other thought about locking them up is that it decreases the odds of my returning home to face a burglar armed with one of my loaded weapons that was previously unarmed. Worst case scenario, Iâll face some guy with a large blunt object. 

For those that are concerned with the time it takes to open (literally seconds), every defense should be layered, IF your defense in depth canât provide you with a few seconds, you should; reconsider your preps, remain armed constantly, or seriously consider moving. 

Benelli M1S90 under the bed in a V-Line long gun vault, room for extra handgun and ammo, much faster than the âHang in the closetâ trick:









Walther PPQ, with SureFire X400 light/laser, SureFire 6PLED and Spare Magazine in a V-Line âTop Drawerâ nightstand vault:









The 3rd sits in my downstairs closet and is for my CCW pistl when not worn. Everything else stays in my big safe. 

Chuck


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

My kids have never attempted to touch my guns, as it is forbidden, and they understand that CLEARLY. They have also seen what my guns do to moose elk and deer, and so they have a healthy respect. My kids all have an interest in firearms, but that does not mean they are curious enough to touch any of my firearms. I am fortunate in that way. I as a young boy, also respected what guns are capable of, but above all, I respected my dad when he told me not to do something, which was also fortunate. I think kids all have different personalities, some just HAVE to touch and see, some are more relaxed. In a nutshell, it depends on the kids and what their personality is, IMO.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

We have a gun safe where my DH keeps most of his guns. He always has at least one gun on his person, thou, so if he were to need it he'd have it with him.

The gun safe is in our bedroom, which all the children are strictly forbidden to enter. My kids have hurt themselves before and come flying up the stairs sobbing hysterically only to come to a screeching halt at the (open) bedroom door as if there were a force field preventing them from entering. Now my DH's kids (my stepkids) know they aren't allowed in but they aren't as well trained....mind you they're only at our house every other weekend so that's easier to manage.

SS is now 17, he knows where the key to the gun safe is and he goes shooting with DH all the time. The other kids know we have a gun safe in our closet but not where the key is. When they're old enough/show interest, DH will take them shooting too.

DH is a cop and a firearms instructor so he has what is IMO a good mentality when it comes to guns in the house.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I started teaching gun safety to my own son at age 4, even before he was big enough to hold a gun alone. That being said, there's no excuse to say "my kid" respects guns. The problem is that kids have friends over, and no matter how safe "your kid" is, you can never know what the children of others will do. Do you want someone else's kid to find your loaded gun, pick it up and point it at your child and start saying "bang, bang"? I personally have seen that happen!

I have a safe now and store my guns in it, though even before getting it I had all the guns locked in some way, either trigger locks, or a bicycle cable running through the action.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

MichaelK! said:


> I started teaching gun safety to my own son at age 4, even before he was big enough to hold a gun alone. That being said, there's no excuse to say "my kid" respects guns. The problem is that kids have friends over, and no matter how safe "your kid" is, you can never know what the children of others will do. Do you want someone else's kid to find your loaded gun, pick it up and point it at your child and start saying "bang, bang"? I personally have seen that happen!
> 
> I have a safe now and store my guns in it, though even before getting it I had all the guns locked in some way, either trigger locks, or a bicycle cable running through the action.


Best post of this thread.. if there are kids around, your guns need to be locked up. Trusting your kids (or their friends) to do the right thing concerning unlocked guns is the worst thing you can do.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I do not store loaded guns, ever. And when other kids are over, I keep a close watch, as you must treat ever firearm as if it is loaded. Storing loaded firearms vs. unloaded, with no ammo nearby are two different things... And fortunately, our friends, and our kids friends are respectful of others property, and if they found my guns, would not dare touch them.

I realize I am lucky in this way, because there are kids and people out there who have less respect. No doubt about that.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

When I was growing up there was always a loaded gun leaning in some corner.
There were 8 of us kids.
Never was a problem with guns in our home.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Leaning in some corner? lol There is always a corner or two, isn't there?


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

My two boys are best friends, maybe that's why they can't keep their hands off of anything. Always showing off!


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

one loaded hand gun in the house, in the bedroom closet above the closet doors on the inside of the closet. it is out of sight and the kids can not reach it.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I taught my boys to shoot my handgun when they were 7 and 8. We shot milk jugs full of water. I've always kept it under my mattress with a loaded mag. Someone was always at home when they were home. They never bothered it, we shot every weekend. We also had a shotgun behind the front and back door. I think since they were always visible and they knew what would happen if they handled them.

Bob


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

obviously everyone's kids are different , and only you know your kids , make the best judgment for you , error on the side of caution


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

We keep a loaded 410 by the back door for animal control. (fox, coyote, etc..) All the kids are well versed in it's operation and shoot often. They can shoot when ever they want. (with direct adult supervision) If some unwanted critter is in the yard I have no doubt that any one of them could take it out. We also very rarely have anyone over that has kids, on the very rare occation we do I just unload it and put it away.


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> obviously everyone's kids are different , and only you know your kids , make the best judgment for you , error on the side of caution


Right...

Like some oif the other posters....I have from day 1 acclimated my kids to firearms. ANytime they want to see one, I stop and we recite the first two rules of firearm safety, then we practice them by handling.

I want to add one thing however....

I specifically do NOT have TOY guns in the toy chest of playthings...

I do not want them to practice shooting each other...or in other words....practice violating the rules of firearms safety....them turn around and be expected to have a second nature to uphold them and have intuitive barrel awareness and trigger awareness...... after indescriminently shooting their brother and sister a million times in the backyard with a plastic version. 

I had a million toy guns growing up.....so Im not one of those people....I just want to model for my kids what I want them to practice....then I want them to practice what I preach.


----------



## tgmr05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Do your kids or their friends play with knives? Do they play with matches? Do they play with metal objects and electrical outlets? Do they play dodge car in traffic?

What is the magical, mythical, mystical voodoo secret that makes guns more dangerous?

Gun safety is common sense. The fact so many get so concerned, only shows how far we have strayed from common sense. Kids used to bring .22 rifles to school, and no one got shot. Now guns are banned, and how many students have been shot since the ban? So, is it the gun, or is it the flawed mindset and irrational fear of guns that is to blame??? Instead of addressing the mindset and correcting the irrational fear, we blame the gun, which fixes nothing.... Truly sad.

Similar to blaming the electrical outlet for a child dying for sticking a paper clip in the outlet while the parents watch. Then trying to shut down the power grid to save the children.....


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Teach your kids how to shoot and then let them shoot any time they want with you. Most kids are just curious. Remove the curiosity and the prohibition against seeing, handling and shooting and you will not have problems. I also gave my kids a demonstration with filled gallon jugs what a gun could do to somebody. They also saw the results when hunting. No problems ever. Same way I was raised and my parents before me. No problems. I firmly believe that accidents with children are the result of trying to keep children from knowing anything about guns and not teaching them adequate gun safety and use. Years ago, my son, then 17 or 18, left a party of his friends because one guy a little older and going through police academy who had just been issued his service firearm pulled it out and started showing off. Another reason I am not fond of police.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Back in the day we lived with available firearms, and we respected them.
However, we also respected our parents, and we knew up-close-and personal what death was. We had loved pets that died; we had loved relatives who lived close and we knew well, who died; and my father would slaughter animals for food for us while I helped.

Now, kids don't necessarily respect adults - they are taught not to by TV and school.
They don't know what death is - they've been stupidly sheltered from reality by ignorant parents. The only death they know is in video games, and that's of no consequence - they know a restart or a reload will fix it. They don't know that actions have consequences.

After Australian politicians institituted gun controls which were mostly unnecessary, the only result that affected undesirable things was that firearms were required to be locked in an approved gun cabinet or safe, with ammunition locked separately. 
CHILD DEATH FROM FIREARMS IMMEDIATELY DROPPED BY 80%.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Since we now have grandchildren, I have added a clip to hold my handgun up under my nightstand. It's out of sight and you need to get down on your knees to see it, but I can get it out with ease laying on the bed.

Bobg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Peggy said:


> one loaded hand gun in the house, in the bedroom closet above the closet doors on the inside of the closet. it is out of sight and the* kids can not reach it*.


That's what MY parents* thought* the year they hid all my Christmas presents in the attic
I was probably about 10 when I found a way to climb up there that THEY never dreamed was possible


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 2, 2012)

As a former Deputy sheriff from Maine, please don't think your children won't find your firearm. The little rascals are as nosey as anyone can get. It is a horrific thing for a parent to walk into a room and find their little one has shot theselves in the face. This happend to a police officer's son who thought his service pistol was well hidden and that his boy had respect for the gun. The boy lived but said he looked down the barrell to see if it was loaded. This after dad had repeatidly trained him not to do anything like this EVER.


----------

